
Show HN: JavaScript books, free online - rauschma
http://exploringjs.com/
======
TheAceOfHearts
I love these books! The author is an amazing writer. He also writes very high
quality blog posts.

I've suggested Exploring ES6 to all my coworkers, and it's my go-to reference
for when I need a more detailed explanation of something.

When I picked up Exploring ES6 I thought I already everything, but I actually
learned about tons of features that hadn't gotten as much public attention.
I'd strongly suggest everyone check it out, even if you just glance over the
topics that catch your eye.

------
vmasto
Dr. Rauschmayer also maintains one of the best blogs about Javascript
[http://www.2ality.com](http://www.2ality.com)

------
rauschma
(Full disclosure: I’m the author.)

~~~
dang
Since you're the author, we put "Show HN" in the title, which is the
convention when sharing your work on HN.

~~~
rauschma
Cool, thanks for the help!

------
vonklaus
At first I thought these books were not free-- and was a bit miffed. However,
they are quite free in HTML form, and you may support the offer via LeanPub
for offline purchase. So thank you too the author, these look like great
resources and I will dig into them. When/If my checking account displays a
positive number I will certainly consider purchasing. Thanks!

------
cocochanel
Thank you to the author. Amazing resources!

------
yingnansong
Great job! Thanks very much for sharing!

------
arc_of_descent
Wow! So much in ES6?! I've added a bookmark to the online version in my
bookmarks toolbar.

Although I am sorry to day the digital version is just too costly. If it was
cheaper like most of the books we get for kindle, I would have bought it
immediately.

------
reacweb
Is there a project to translate some of your books to french ? I would be
pleased to contribute to this kind of projects (I am french and this looks
like a good way to improve my javascript).

------
0x54MUR41
That's a great work! Thank you so much for sharing.

------
aearm
Anyone recommend a good JavaScript executrices or exams

------
thenormal
Nice curation, thanks

